# Knee pain 10 mos later after meniscus snip



## Pickles (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm tring to figure out what's wrong with my right knee and would appreciate any insights you might share.  I had a meniscusectomy about 10 months ago and I still have pain on the inside part of my knee when I move sideways.  It feels like a knife stuck in the side and a sudden loss of stability.  Lately my knee has been making a popping sound when I go up the stairs.  


I just had another MRI but it didn't show anything and I think the doc thinks I'm nuts.  I'd like to return to playing pickle ball, but I can't seem to get over this hurdle.  I can hike, bicycle, and fast walk, and have strong legs, but no sideways sports such as tennis, pickle ball, or skiing.  Any thoughtsyour grateful for your replies.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello and welcome Pickles, sorry I have no experience with knee problems to share but I'm sure someone will.


----------



## Casper (Jan 13, 2014)

*Hi Pickles, welcome to the forum.....
Like Di, I have no idea about knee problems but you never know what our helpful members may come up with.
:welcome:
*


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 13, 2014)

_Hi Pickles i would get a second opinion, i gather it was an Arthroscopy like i have had on both knees in which they trim away the torn meniscus, i have had all sorts of problems with my knees, the left one was a simple Arthroscopy and i was in agony for over 9 months and no-one could work out why, the specialist got his money he wasn't interested.

            So now i am waiting to have both knees replaced and my ankle fused as i have no cartilage in the ankle so the 3 bones grind.

           I am really surprised the MRI didn't show anything, maybe it is soft tissue damage and an Ultrasound could pick it up, it's worth a try, but really if you have no faith in the Doctor change and get one who will help you.

           Many years ago i injured my back at work , the specialist didn't do an MRI and virtually told me there was nothing wrong, i got another Doctor and i had a Mylagram in which they inject dye into your spine and it showed i had two badly slipped discs, any wonder i was in so much pain.

              I hope i have been of help maybe another member will be able to help more. Good luck _


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Pickles, good luck with the knee.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome Pickles.   Sorry to hear you're having problems with your knee, I don't have any advice for you, but here's an old article that you may want to read.  Hoping you find relief soon. http://www.drmirkin.com/joints/1259.html


----------



## Murphy (Jan 13, 2014)

I had arthroscopy on my left knee 4 years ago. Its never been as good as it was before and I regret ever having it done. 

Good luck


----------



## Vala (Dec 9, 2014)

I just had an MRI and results were a torn meniscus.  I see a bone doctor Tuesday.   The popping sound is a symptom of a problem for sure.  Mine pops, it is a strange feeling.  My pain is very bad, but googled it a few minutes ago and found out I should be off my feet as much as I can be and using ice instead of heat.   I am surprised you are allowed to do all you are doing. I also have osteoarthritus in that knee and it hurts to sit even before the tear.  So I will be using my recliner and hooking up my laptop to play games on the TV.  Sitting at the desk is bad for my arthritis.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 9, 2014)

Pickles said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm tring to figure out what's wrong with my right knee and would appreciate any insights you might share.  I had a meniscusectomy about 10 months ago and I still have pain on the inside part of my knee when I move sideways.  It feels like a knife stuck in the side and a sudden loss of stability.  Lately my knee has been making a popping sound when I go up the stairs.
> 
> ...



Lateral movement is critical and has to be worked on. I had leg surgery and the exercises that stretched the used the side muscles, ligaments were just has critical as gaining flexibility back in the knee. That's why many therapists & trainers use a slider or have you do the hopscotch type exercises. Also I think they call it the corners with exercises on both SIDES-leg raises with top & bottom legs along with leg raises on the back and stomach. The ligaments and hips need lateral movement exercises. The ligaments stabilize the knee since they are sort of on the sides/behind the knee. Hip strength and flexibility issues can also affect the knee. If you have forward movement with little trouble I'd try a therapy before anything radical.


----------

